# New member intro



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all, 

Let me thank you first, for letting me join in on the fun!!! I look forward to getting to know ya'll and being able to "talk shop" in the business of scaring the &*%* out of people.

I go by Ray, but everyone in the neighborhood calls me "Michael Myers" as that has been my trademark costume for the last 12 years. (You kinda get the idea that you are doing a really good job on Halloween when many of the adults cross over to the other side of the street when they get to your yard, for up to 4 months after our beloved holiday has gone.) 

I build most all of my own props, electrical and pneumatic controlled, sometimes borrowing some ideas, or expanding on theme from other how-to forums I sometimes haunt...but never the less, I enjoy the "realism" that I have been given the gift to create with.

I look forward to hearing from you; I do ask a lot of questions if I don't understand something, and love to help when and where I can (judging from some of what I have already read, my contributions may only be a drop in the bucket, LOL).


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Ray !! Sounds like you're the spooky kid on the block for sure. We'd love to see any pics you have.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome MM! Would love to see any pics you have too! Sounds like you're a perfect fit for this group! Grab a cup of...whatever it is you drink....and lose the next few days checking everything out!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't wait to get some of my pics posted, I have a lot from last year, but was thinking that I may start fresh with new ones this year...since those pics were made, I have built and added on 6 more sections of graveyard fence, which the wife made me leave up for Christmas (turned out to be very versital with some simple modds). Started building the front yard this weekend. I should have gotten started two weeks ago, but been down in the lower back (driving 14-16 hours a day will get to you eventually, LOL). Let me see what I can get thrown up here now...


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome Ray, your gonna love it here!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome Mr. Myers (AKA Ray) hopefully you will share with us some of your talents.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome Michael(Ray)Myers!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, lots of great people here, u sure will like it here!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to a fantastic forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ray!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, you will like it here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

you can call me ray ,, you can call me jay--na lets not go there
hello and welcome --you got pics


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

*Heres some pics!*

Here is a link to some of my work in the showroom section

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7692


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome MM..
I'm sure someone here will have an answer to all your questions sooner or later.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Welcome MM/Ray!*

Welcome Ray. I also am new and look forward to talking shop with everyone here.


----------

